# Vermin Supreme for President!



## wheelieotter (Jan 8, 2012)

A free pony for every American!
"Remember, a vote for Vermin Supreme is a vote completely thrown away."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d_FvgQ1csE


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 8, 2012)

Now I'm considering moving to America just for the pony :v
Loving that gumboot though.

Anyways, this thread already exists here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/113001-Vermin-Supreme-Free-Ponies-For-Everyone


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 8, 2012)

Ohey there Vermin Supreme, have we met before?


----------

